# Smoke Mostaccioli with Sweet Italian Sausage



## tom c (Nov 8, 2011)

Just having fun with the smoker and cooking outdoors.

Started by smoking some Sweet Italian Sausage.








At the same time I fried up some ground beef with Italian seasoning.







Boiling a package of Penne Noodles







Added some sauce with the noodles and added a layer to the bottom of casserole pan.







A layer of ground beef with sauce and a layer Italian five cheese 







another layer of sauce with noodles a layer of ground beef with sauce an a final layer of mozzarella cheese and toped with the   Italian Sausage.







In to the smoker to melt it all together. One for tonight and one will be vacuumed bag and in the freezer for another night.







A plate that any Italian would droll over.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks really good and I'm not even Italian (as far as I know) Thank you for the qview.. just what I needed to help me make that decision to have a late evening snack


----------



## roller (Nov 8, 2011)

Thats look great..nothing like having fun with the smoker !!!!


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2011)

Just plain goodness!

No need to be a Macaroni to love that?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks delish! My wife makes a mean baked mastaccioli but smoking has never crossed my mind....Til now.


----------



## tom c (Nov 8, 2011)

I learn so,ethimg new everday, as long as I can rememenber my Mom made Mostaccioli for family gathering. tonight I did a google search on Mostaccioli and this pop up.

Mostaccioli, known in Italy as "Penne Lisce," are a specialty of the *Campania* Region in southern Italy which includes the cities of Naples, Capri and Sorrento.

BTW my name is Tom Campana.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

I made Mostaccioli Mac and Cheese tonight!...Wish I saw this first...I would have popped it in the Smoker, looking as good as Yours does!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2011)

Great looking meal!

I'll take a plate of that!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Now that looksome and a dish that I might try one day.


----------

